# Great use of space



## DJsTrains (Mar 14, 2013)




----------



## Riggzie (Dec 24, 2019)

wow that was cool


----------



## TommyB (Jan 30, 2020)

I spent 30 years working in a steel pipe manufacturing plant ( Stelco ). I found this video both entertaining and inspirational. I will incorporate some of what I saw in this video onto my layout once construction begins. This corona thing has put a hold, unfortunately, on construction of my benchwork. Anyway, cool video, and great work.


----------

